# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  با دیپلم تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدهم یا تجربی؟ (تغییر رشته بدهم یا خیر)

## FizzWizzle

سلام خدمت دوستان من امسال کنکور تجربی(97 )دادم و هنوز نتیجش نیومده ولی تصمیمم من از اول دبیرستان رشته ی ریاضی بود و به خاطر دلایلی تجربی خواندم و حالا هم  به دندان پزشکی هم علاقه پیدا کردم و میخوام سال 98 مجددا کنکور بدم اما واقعا بین انتخاب ریاضی یا تجربی گیر افتادم و میترسم دیر بشه چون اصلا درس های رشته ی ریاضی را هنوز نخواندم و اما در زیست هم خیلی خوب نیستم و اگر انتخابم تجربی بشه باید برای زیست خیلی وقت بگذارمو البته دندانپزشکی دوست دارم و هم مهندسی کامپیوتر به نظر شما با توجه به وضعیت رقابت سنگین رشته ی تجربی ولی پر درامد بودن زیرگروه یک و علاقه ی دیگرم به مهندسی کامپیوتر با توجه به اوضاع بازار کار نامناسب من کدوم را انتخاب کنم؟ :Yahoo (17):  خوشحال میشم راهنمایی ها و نظراتتون را بدانم

----------


## Dmz.official

واقعا بستگی داره به علاقه ات که چی دوست داری ...
ولی به نظر من برو دندون  :Yahoo (50):  
البته با توجه به جنسیت پاسخ دادم متاسفانه  :Yahoo (21):  چون بالاخره پرستیژ و اعتبار بالاتری داره دندون ( متاسفانه! ) ...
ولی برای پسرها این چیزها خیلی مهم نیست و اعتبارشون تو کار بیشتر به پولشونه نه اسم کار  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## FizzWizzle

> واقعا بستگی داره به علاقه ات که چی دوست داری ...
> ولی به نظر من برو دندون  
> البته با توجه به جنسیت پاسخ دادم متاسفانه  چون بالاخره پرستیژ و اعتبار بالاتری داره دندون ( متاسفانه! ) ...
> ولی برای پسرها این چیزها خیلی مهم نیست و اعتبارشون تو کار بیشتر به پولشونه نه اسم کار


مرسی از پیشنهادتون ولی همچنان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم چون هر دو را دوست دارم

----------


## Ultra

با توجه به خانم بودن شما پیشنهاد میدم که بری دنبال علاقه ات
چون الزامی برای سرپرستی خانواده نداری و متقابلا انعطاف بیشتری توی زمان به درآمد رسیدن داری

----------


## sajaya

> سلام خدمت دوستان من امسال کنکور تجربی(97 )دادم و هنوز نتیجش نیومده ولی تصمیمم من از اول دبیرستان رشته ی ریاضی بود و به خاطر دلایلی تجربی خواندم و حالا هم  به دندان پزشکی هم علاقه پیدا کردم و میخوام سال 98 مجددا کنکور بدم اما واقعا بین انتخاب ریاضی یا تجربی گیر افتادم و میترسم دیر بشه چون اصلا درس های رشته ی ریاضی را هنوز نخواندم و اما در زیست هم خیلی خوب نیستم و اگر انتخابم تجربی بشه باید برای زیست خیلی وقت بگذارمو البته دندانپزشکی دوست دارم و هم مهندسی کامپیوتر به نظر شما با توجه به وضعیت رقابت سنگین رشته ی تجربی ولی پر درامد بودن زیرگروه یک و علاقه ی دیگرم به مهندسی کامپیوتر با توجه به اوضاع بازار کار نامناسب من کدوم را انتخاب کنم؟ خوشحال میشم راهنمایی ها و نظراتتون را بدانم



متاسفانه تو این بازه زمانی از تاریخ ایران نمیشه برای هیچ چیز برنامه ریزی کرد ممکنه فردا یه قانون جدید تصویب بشه یا یک قانون لغو بشه یا ظرفیت افزایش کاهش پیدا کنه یا بازار کار رشته های مهندسی بهتر بشه ( آخه مملکت فقط پرستار و پزشک که نمیخواد مهندس هم میخواد که الان با کوچ همه دانش آموزان به تجربی در آینده با کمبود مهندس رو به رو خواهیم شد) به هر حال همون طور که دوستمون گفت بهتره بری دنبال علاقت

----------


## Ultra

> متاسفانه تو این بازه زمانی از تاریخ ایران نمیشه برای هیچ چیز برنامه ریزی کرد ممکنه فردا یه قانون جدید تصویب بشه یا یک قانون لغو بشه یا ظرفیت افزایش کاهش پیدا کنه یا بازار کار رشته های مهندسی بهتر بشه ( آخه مملکت فقط پرستار و پزشک که نمیخواد مهندس هم میخواد که الان با کوچ همه دانش آموزان به تجربی در آینده با کمبود مهندس رو به رو خواهیم شد) به هر حال همون طور که دوستمون گفت بهتره بری دنبال علاقت


با کمبود مهندس رو به رو نخواهیم شد چون بیش از نیازمون داریم تولید میکنیم

----------


## AY$AN

عزیزم شما باید ببینی دلیل علاقت به این دوتا رشته چیه؟ 
مثلا میگی به دندون علاقه داری، علاقت به خاطر موقعیت شغلی و پول و... هست یا از همه لحاظ (درساش، شرایط و سختیاش و... ) دوسش داری؟ 
بعد اینکه فاکتور استعداد هم باید در نظر بگیری، اینکه تو کدوم یکی از این رشته ها استعدادت بیشتره
اگه استعداد و علاقت تو هر دوی این رشته ها به یک اندازست خب برو دندون... 
اما اگه علاقت به دندون صرفا به خاطر موقعیت شغلیشه اما واقعا همه جوره به کامپیوتر علاقه داری و پتانسیلشو داری برو کامپیوتر
موفق باشی

----------


## Churchill

> با کمبود مهندس رو به رو نخواهیم شد چون بیش از نیازمون داریم تولید میکنیم


1000 تا مهندس  بیار ازشون آزمون عملی بگیر(کتبی پیشکش)اگه 995 تاش رد نشد تف کن تو صورت من

----------


## Privileged

> سلام خدمت دوستان من امسال کنکور تجربی(97 )دادم و هنوز نتیجش نیومده ولی تصمیمم من از اول دبیرستان رشته ی ریاضی بود و به خاطر دلایلی تجربی خواندم و حالا هم  به دندان پزشکی هم علاقه پیدا کردم و میخوام سال 98 مجددا کنکور بدم اما واقعا بین انتخاب ریاضی یا تجربی گیر افتادم و میترسم دیر بشه چون اصلا درس های رشته ی ریاضی را هنوز نخواندم و اما در زیست هم خیلی خوب نیستم و اگر انتخابم تجربی بشه باید برای زیست خیلی وقت بگذارمو البته دندانپزشکی دوست دارم و هم مهندسی کامپیوتر به نظر شما با توجه به وضعیت رقابت سنگین رشته ی تجربی ولی پر درامد بودن زیرگروه یک و علاقه ی دیگرم به مهندسی کامپیوتر با توجه به اوضاع بازار کار نامناسب من کدوم را انتخاب کنم؟ خوشحال میشم راهنمایی ها و نظراتتون را بدانم


خوب نظر من 
دندون پزشکی رسیدن بهش بس دشواره شاید برای خیلی ها محال
تازه حتی رسیدی هم چیز جالبی نباشه اگه پول رو بزاریم کنار دندون پزشکی شغل کثیف هست من حالم به هم میخوره دارو سازی بین دندون و پزشکی  از همه بهتره 
خیلی فک میکنن پزشکی عالیه حلوا تقسیم یمشه اگه پول رو بزاریم کنار بهش فکر کنیم پزشکی هم شغلی است که برای خیلی از خانم ها خوب نیست چون همش با مریضی و خون و اینها سر و کار داری تازه برای خیلی از آقایون هم خوب نیست 
پزشکان عمومی هم برا تخصص برای اینکه در گیر تیغ و اینها نشن اکثرا سمت تخصص های کم استرس رفتن چون خودشون هم میدونن کار البی نیست ولی دارو عالیه 
دندون هم فقط پولش خوبه شغلش مثل اکثر تخصص های پزشکی چرته 
اکثر جراح هایی هم که میشناسم ادم های مغرور و عصبی و هستن این بی ارتباط با شغلشون هم نیست 
ولی کامپیوتر بخونی شغل باید کار خلاقانه بکنی وگرنه باید بیکار بشینی تو خونه مگش بپرونی 
پس چون پول مهمه اول پیشنهادم بهت دارو هستن بعد دندون بعد اگه برات سخته برو کامپیوتر اینم نشد برو شغل آزاد از همش بهتره و پر دارمد تر و استرس  کمتر  
راههای رسیدم به پول زیاده فقط باید خلاق باشی

----------


## Ultra

> 1000 تا مهندس  بیار ازشون آزمون عملی بگیر(کتبی پیشکش)اگه 995 تاش رد نشد تف کن تو صورت من


به اندازه کافی مهندس خوب داریم
اگر پارتی و روابط کنار گذاشته بشه حق به حقدار میرسه
مهندسی که حاضر میشه بخاطر پول با جون مردم بازی کنه زیاد داریم
در مقابل هم مهندس خوب زیاد هست

وقتی جامعه آماری بزرگتر میشه طبیعیه که مشکلاتش هم بزرگتر بشه

به مقدار کافی درباره مهندسین و وضع تحصیلشون اطلاع دارم و ضعف نظام آموزشی و اینکه به اندازه چین که 15 برابر ما جمعت داره دانشگاه داریم هم به من ربطی نداره
هر کسی مسئول کار های خودشه
نیاز نیست آب دهانم رو حرام صورت شما بکنم

----------


## FizzWizzle

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون ولی خب راستش کمکی بهم نکرد چون من همه ی این مساِل را از قبل میدونستم و متاسفانه هم به هر دو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم و اینکه میگید برو دنبال علاقت این مشکل را حل نمیکنه :Y (403):

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون ولی خب راستش کمکی بهم نکرد چون من همه ی این مساِل را از قبل میدونستم و متاسفانه هم به هر دو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم و اینکه میگید برو دنبال علاقت این مشکل را حل نمیکنه


من خودم دیپلم ریاضی دارم...دوبار تو تجربی شرکت کردم...الان بنظرم اشتباه کردم چون تو حوزه ریاضی هم علاقه دارم

بهه چیه مهندسی کامپیوتر علاقه داری؟

----------

